# Peach Chardonnay Gold Medal



## bikerrew (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all,
Just wanted to let everyone know our "Farfalla Wines Peach Chardonnay" won a gold medal at the Oklahoma State Fair this year. There were 150 wines from 6 states including several wineries from California. They gave 5 gold medals and we were fortunate to get one. 
Wanted to thank Gearge and his staff for all their help in getting Cathy and I started in this wonderful adventure. Looking forward to making and enjoying more wine.
Farfalla Wines
Ray and Cathy Wright


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations on the win. Yoou should post a picture of your wine with it's medal  
Those are very encouraging to see here.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations, Ray and Cathy!


----------



## bikerrew (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## nursejohn (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your gold medal.


----------



## bikerrew (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## grapeman (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice win you two. Great looking wine and medal.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow!! You actually have some left! I'm doubly impressed now! =)


----------



## bikerrew (Oct 28, 2009)

HaHa, actually had to make several new batches. Kept George and FedEx busy!
Ray


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 28, 2009)

You got my attention! Excellent job and beautiful label. Was this a kit and if it was, who makes it?


----------



## bikerrew (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, it was an RJ Spagnols, Orchard Breezin, Peach Chardonnay. Turned out great, not too sweet, just right.
The only other thing we did was filter it.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 28, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations! It looks beautiful and sounds delicious.


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations ... wow an Orchard Breezin kit


----------



## Waldo (Oct 29, 2009)

Excellent !!!!


----------



## hannabarn (Oct 29, 2009)

Great Job! Beautiful wine and a beautiful couple!!


----------



## bikerrew (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments and compliments. I also need to say thank you to all who post on this forum. When we started we had lots of questions and we either relied on George and staff or this forum for answers. So once again thanks to all.
Ray


----------



## RickC (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats. I pondered entering a port in this contest this year but decided to wait untilnext year.I live inDuncan.


----------



## bikerrew (Oct 29, 2009)

It seemed that the sweeter wines and muscats and dessert wines did well this year.


----------



## Darryl (Nov 24, 2009)

Bravo Cathy and Ray!!!!!!


Nice label as well...I have made that kit as well... My wife and friends really liked it, I better make another!!!!!


----------



## admiral (Nov 25, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## Hillbilly Bill1 (Dec 19, 2009)

I am sure that the wine is wonderful, but the presentation itself deserves a Gold Medal. You guys really did a jam-up job on this one.
I would love to know more about how you make those beautiful labels.
By the way... you guys make a very nice looking couple.


----------



## bikerrew (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi HB,
Thank you and all for the nice compliments. Indeed the wine is excellent. We have made several more batches and all have turned out well. Since the fair we have served it at a couple of parties and a tasting and it has held up well. Everyone seems to really like it. 
I have to thank my wife, Cathy, for the lable design. We purchased the artwork and also the rights to use the piece for our labels. When we desided to enter the fair, Cathy had two days to put the design together. She used to AVERY label site to design and print the label. We have since used a suggestion for the forum to send to Staples and have them print using waterproof ink and labels. The colors are also a bit brighter.
Thanks again,
Ray 
Farfalla Wines


----------



## Hillbilly Bill1 (Dec 20, 2009)

That's what I wanted to know, Ray... that is fantastic work to be using free software. Also, thanks for the heads up on the Staples idea.
HB


----------

